
James Dyson interview: how I blew £500m on electric car to rival Tesla - zeristor
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/james-dyson-interview-electric-car-tesla-tzls09t5m
======
aethant
Then he sold four hair dryers and was all even stevens the next day.

------
kolinko
The “free 1 month trial” they offer requires cancellation 2 weeks before the
end of free trial by contacting the customer support.

Cancellation afterwards also requires contacting customer support.

~~~
zeristor
Careful people have been bitten trying to get out of free trials.

------
bradknowles
[http://archive.today/Slj6k](http://archive.today/Slj6k)

~~~
Jaruzel
Still a pay-walled copy for me :(

------
throwawaysea
Any alternate source? The car looks pretty but I can’t read much of the
article.

~~~
rasz
Do you mean the render of a car? There was no car, and alternative version of
events is Dyson was trying to scam investors into fully financing his factory
in Singapore, but vacuum cleaner wasnt sexy enough pitch.

------
unraveller
alternate summary here

[https://www.engadget.com/dysons-electric-
car-n526-085341772....](https://www.engadget.com/dysons-electric-
car-n526-085341772.html)

------
zeristor
Feels odd posting an article I can’t read due to the paywall.

But there’s a picture of his prototype car.

------
rkhacker
Please don't post the paywalled articles. It just irritates me that I need to
pay just to read one posted link here.

